# Hapimag cuts ties with DRI



## Carolinian (Aug 20, 2012)

http://www.timesharetalk.co.uk/index.php?topic=17044.msg51097


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 20, 2012)

And remember, you heard it here FIRST.  No news on the DRI website.


----------

